# I need an opinion on Cannondale cranks



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm considering purchasing a 2007 SystemSix Team 1 or Team 2. Both are available with the Cannondale Hollowgram Si and Cannondale Carbon Si cranks. Could I get some opinions on these cranks (performance, reliability, etc) from those who are currently using them? Has anyone had any problems with them? Today at a non-Cannondale LBS, a salesman who used to sell Cannondales didn't have anything good to say about the Cannondale cranks. He says the cranks are hard to service and that mechanics hate working on them. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

I have these cranks (alumium version) and really like them. I had DA 7800 cranks last year. Cannondale cranks are a really good product and I wouldn't have any reservations about getting them again. The cannondale cranks feel stiffer but it is probably also the fact that they can make the bottom bracket bigger with their cranks


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I once talked to a buddy who works at a Cannondale store. He told me that their aluminum crank is considered to be their top crank, contrary to the industry way of putting carbon on the pedestal. I do not own one, but if I did that is the one I would get. 

I would love to own a System Six BTW.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got the Hollowgram Carbon or whatever the SI Integrated doohickey that came stock on a 2005-6 Synapse Carbon 2 was called. My initial impression was extremely positive: super stiff with explosive power, felt like I just had to *think* about accelerating and the pedals would jump. I loved it.

Just this past weekend however I noticed some disturbing noises issuing from my bottom bracket when I was slowly mashing up a hill; sounded like bearings scraping every time the left crank moved forward (not that I actually know what "bearings scraping" sound like).

Haven't had a chance to bring it by the mechanic, so I don't know if I'm really hearing a problem with the crankset, or if it's just a symptom of chainwear. I'm perfectly willing to accept the latter, but considering the bike is only 6 months old with less than 3000 miles on it, if it's the former my impression of the Cannondale crankset has just gone down significantly.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Bob,

If the problem is the crank why don't you ask the dealer to upgrade to the alum Si version, I prefer the alum version over carbon.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Bob,
> 
> If the problem is the crank why don't you ask the dealer to upgrade to the alum Si version, I prefer the alum version over carbon.




Well, I'm guessing that if there is a problem it's a problem with the bottom bracket, not the cranks. And I presume the Si bottom bracket is the same for both the aluminum crank & carbon crank versions, right? 

And if the problem is the crank, that's kinda soured me on Cannondale cranks so I probably wouldn't be too enthusiastic about replacing one with another from the same manufacturer. If I have to change out a crankset I'll probably go w/ Shimano (along w/ the adapter required to make Shimano fit the Si bottom bracket...ugh, that doesn't sound like any fun. Praying it's just a chainwear issue. Or just dirt, yeah, that would be nice...)


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Bob Ross said:


> Well, I'm guessing that if there is a problem it's a problem with the bottom bracket, not the cranks. And I presume the Si bottom bracket is the same for both the aluminum crank & carbon crank versions, right?


Correct.



Bob Ross said:


> And if the problem is the crank, that's kinda soured me on Cannondale cranks so I probably wouldn't be too enthusiastic about replacing one with another from the same manufacturer. If I have to change out a crankset I'll probably go w/ Shimano (along w/ the adapter required to make Shimano fit the Si bottom bracket...ugh, that doesn't sound like any fun. Praying it's just a chainwear issue. Or just dirt, yeah, that would be nice...)


I'd let your shop fix whatever is wrong with the cranks and then give it another try; they really are one of the nicest designs out there in terms of weight and stiffness. Since the bearings are oversized as well, their life should be at least as long as a traditional BB. 

Does the crank act strangely or produce noise if you just spin the cranks on the bike? Does the BB feel loose, and is there any grinding when you're spinning the cranks by hand?

Since you were mashing up a hill in a low gear, it's possible you were rubbing the front derailleur on the chain. 

As has been noted, the aluminum cranks are the top-end ones; lighter and stiffer than the carbon ones. 

Probably the biggest difference over a conventional crank is that the Q factor on the cranks is about 15 milimeters narrower, which may take a bit to adjust to.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I have the aluminum SI on two six/13's. Both have seen rain, one at Six Gap last year, worst 5-1/2 hrs of rain I've ever ridden in. I did have a bearing go in one last year ..., felt it through the pedals .., cost about $30 to get it replaced. It was on my used six/13 so I'm not sure how many miles it had. Other than that, no problems in about 16,000 miles between the two bikes.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*got em and love em*

when i went looking for an upgrade to an older cannondale i had, it was the familiar feel and handleing combined with the integrated crankset that sold me on the bike. the power transfer truely is telepathic (on a CAAD 7 with compact carbon cranks), more so than my buddies mega-exo equipt FSA's. i did notice the change in q factor as well, but that only took a few rides to adjust to.

cannondale has made their bottom bracket design an industry standard which any maker can use. Specialized has integrated cranks on their S works models that are based on this BB standard.

if you're feeling the ceramic pull from FSA and other makers of external bearing BB's fear not, because there are ceramic bearings out there to fit the Cannondale standard as well(check out BOCA bearings).


----------



## didyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I have the SI carbon crank on my six-13 and have had no problems with it over 5000 miles, the hole set up is very stiff. The cranks are made by FSA anyway with the cannondale logo on them
my biggest problem with all FSA cranks is that the chainrings are to soft and wear out to quick.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

didyman said:


> . The cranks are made by FSA anyway with the cannondale logo on them
> my biggest problem with all FSA cranks is that the chainrings are to soft and wear out to quick.


Only true with the carbon arms, although I'm fairly sure that both sets use FSA rings.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm interested in hearing what Bob's problem is, the crank or the bottom bracket? Let us know once you have it checked out, Bob.


----------



## Shagybalzak (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Fellas,

I've worked extensively on all the Cannondale SI Cranks. The Aluminum (my favorite), the 2-piece Carbon, and the 3-Piece Carbon are all superior cranks on the market today. My guess at Bob's problem is a front derailleur slightly out of adjustment combined with the slight flex of an uphill grind causing the chain to barely rub the front derailleur cage. 

As for the rings. FSA does make the arms and rings for both carbon cranksets. The Aluminum SI cranks however are made by a precision machine shop in the USA. These cranks, properly cared for (user manuals are on Cannondale's website), are absolutely the best cranks on the market. I've seen the raw testing data myself and have bikes equipped with either. 

I own a Cannondale SystemSix Team 2 and I would take SRAM force with a SI Aluminum crank over all the Dura-Ace in Japan! It's lighter, more intuitive, and more precice. 

By the way, SI cranks are fairly easy to work on with a little experience.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

My coach rides them on his Six13 and loves them. He is a CAT 1 rider who knows atleast somewhat what he is talking about.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

MaestroXC said:


> Only true with the carbon arms, although I'm fairly sure that both sets use FSA rings.



The carbon version use FSA rings and Si uses the one made here in U.S.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

Can someone recommend a good pair of pedals for the Cannondale Hollowgram SI (aluminum) crankset?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Try the new release ( 07 version not 06 ) on Speedplay and they are much easy for getting in & out.


----------



## brycer (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got an '06 Six13 Team with the Carbon Cranks. Only had it three weeks and going up my local hill climb it started to make a cracking noise when the left crank went through the 12 and 6 position. This is up out of the saddle under load.

So I ring the LBS and talk to the mechanic who said that FSA had issues with the 05/06 models of the carbon cranks - basically the aluminium spline separates from the carbon shell and makes the noise. Cannondale know about it and never argue about warranty. So the LBS are now getting a new set in.  

Not happy about it at all - what happens if it craps out in two years?

I asked whether I could go to the Al version and he said sure but Cannondale will charge for the upgrade (around US$700)


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

jafran456 said:


> I'm interested in hearing what Bob's problem is, the crank or the bottom bracket? Let us know once you have it checked out, Bob.


Thanks, will do. Haven't had a chance to get it to the shop yet, but on this past weekend's rides I almost convinced myself the problem was simply my own negligent trimming of the FD.

...operative word there being *almost*. Got a date with the mechanic Friday. Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The alum version should be $500.


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Si Carbon or Alum cranks*

I've been reading these posts and all seem to clearly suggest that the Alum version is better than Dura Ace. 

How much less do the Si Carbon cranks cost than the Alum cranks and how would you say the Si Carbon cranks compare to Dura Ace. 

I'm looking at a couple of bikes and would prefer the Alum cranks but not sure how big the drop down in performance the Carbon cranks are.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*from cannondale's website*

this and other crankset information can be found in cannondale's tech section.


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for that - I must have been looking in the wrong area on the CDale web site. Does anyone know what the rough cost difference is between the Si Alum and the Carbon cranks?

Thank Again


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dealer cost is under $400 for the alum version but not sure about the carbon one.


----------



## ThasFace (Feb 3, 2006)

roger9 said:


> Thanks for that - I must have been looking in the wrong area on the CDale web site. Does anyone know what the rough cost difference is between the Si Alum and the Carbon cranks?
> 
> Thank Again


I'm not sure of the exact number, but the aluminum is significantly more expensive. I looked into getting a system six f/f/hs/crank and was quoted something like 2800 for the carbon and 3200 for the aluminum... or something like that.


----------



## gary skaggs (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll Bet It's Your Left Crank Arm.alum Insert Comming Unbonded From
Carbon.cannondale Has Been Replacing Them Under Warranty For A While.i Guess Fsa Which Makes Arms Had A Bonded Problem Which They Have Now Fixed


----------

